
The not to do list: 9 habits to stop now - morphle2
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/08/16/the-not-to-do-list-9-habits-to-stop-now/
======
thomasmallen
0\. Don't believe that you know what's best for others.

I check and send email first thing. Starting the flow of communication starts
me, personally, on the right foot, and gives the addressee more time to
respond.

I most always have a cell phone on me. I like people and have no problem
ignoring a call if need be. And as for not answering unknown numbers, give me
a break. People are shy and often don't like leaving voicemail.

~~~
fallentimes
Really? My take has always been: if it's important they'll either leave a
voice message, call multiple times or try other methods of communication. It's
rarely important (at least for me).

~~~
thomasmallen
Or be insulted...some people expect an answer.

~~~
fallentimes
Hmm but wouldn't I have those people in my phone? I'm just trying to think of
someone I care about who I wouldn't have in my phone. Or someone who would
actually be upset with me. If a friend had to borrow someone else's phone
they'd probably either call twice or send me a text. Either way they wouldn't
be insulted. I guess we associate ourselves with different people.

~~~
trevelyan
a potential customer or partner.

~~~
fallentimes
Customers never call (they can't) and a partner, at least one of my partners,
would never be upset. I see what you're saying though. Just different
businesses & people associations.

------
jamongkad
I like his approach of "GTP" unfortunately based on my experience it does not
apply to all cultures as a whole. There are some cultures most particular in
Asia that enjoy the moment of light hearted banter before getting down to
business.

